# Cross slide backlash on 14.5 with taper attachment



## Peradintz (Feb 5, 2014)

I am working on reducing the crossslide backlash on my 14.5. I started out with about .045 and reduced that a little over half by eliminating the end play in the screw where it goes through the taper attachment by using a ball thrust bearing on the end of the screw. I'm now down to under .020 in the nut/screw. 
What would be a good number to shoot for. What could I expect for back lash by replacing with a new nut and screw?

Pete


----------



## Bill C. (Feb 5, 2014)

Peradintz said:


> I am working on reducing the crossslide backlash on my 14.5. I started out with about .045 and reduced that a little over half by eliminating the end play in the screw where it goes through the taper attachment by using a ball thrust bearing on the end of the screw. I'm now down to under .020 in the nut/screw.
> What would be a good number to shoot for. What could I expect for back lash by replacing with a new nut and screw?
> 
> Pete



In a perfect world maybe .005. If it was mine try a new brass nut. It would be cheaper than a new lead screw. I used equipment with worse backlash. It is a pain. 

Good luck.


----------



## rafe (Feb 5, 2014)

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/16754-Bronze-Cross-feed-nut-ain-t-eating-!!

The issue on mine was the nut and screw. I would open it up and have a look at the wear on both a good cleaning won't do any harm. The screw had major wear (Sharp instead of flat threads) and just ate up the nut....hope this helps


----------



## Peradintz (Feb 11, 2014)

I've decided to just go with a new nut for now. As far as the screw TPI, I'm counting 9. In looking for acme rod I could not find any 11/16-9 rod or even 11/16 diameter rod for that matter. Am I counting the TPI wrong or is this a Southbend only size?

Pete


----------



## Peradintz (Feb 11, 2014)

Never mind, I counted wrong it is an 8 TPI. But the question remains about the 11/16 diameter. Is that a special order type size.


----------

